# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Our Fall fishing is settling in and the Birds are on the brink of working full fledge so gear up for some awesome fishing. The past week has been really great with good numbers of Trout ad Reds while drifting mostly using Live Shrimp or plastics over scattered shell beds. The bay is in the best shape I've seen it in years with lots of small fish for next years crop and plenty of healthy nice Trout and Reds that will be throwing on the weight here this month with all the small shrimp that are in the bay right now. We've had some really nice mornings here lately with the beginning temps at 72-74 degrees, our hot days are on the way out and I am not going to miss them. 
Thanks You so much for reading the report and be sure to get on down here and join me for these great days that are here and plenty more to come. Take A Kid Fishing, They'll not ever forget the experience.
For Available Dates Contact Me At:
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com 
[email protected]


----------

